# 1911 Values



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am new to the forum so go easy on me. I am trying to find used values for 1911's. I have the opportunity to pick up a combat commander 4-1/2" blued, light weight combat commander 4-1/4" blued and a tank officers model 3-1/2" matte. All of them are in very good condition and I could buy one or all. How can I find out what a reasonable value is?


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

look it up on Gunbroker or one of the other auction sites.
Run a search for the exact same gun and that will give you some idea of the value.

AFS


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree. Gunbroker or Auction Arms should give you a good idea what they're worth.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks. I checked it out. Lots of useful info.


----------

